
DOJ wants the book thrown at confessed ICO scammer - euphemized
https://decryptmedia.com/7100/doj-sentence-confessed-ico-fraud-recoin-zaslavskiy
======
sarcasmatwork
Yes, please throw the book at this person. We dont need these types of people
in our society. He knowing and willingly lied to people and tried to cover his
tracks when he was caught. This person will or attempt to do this fraud again.

